# X Bolt Stainless Stalker 25-06 w/ Burris Veracity 3-15x50 FFP



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Listing for my brother...
X-Bolt Stainless Stalker in 25-06 Rem. Round count is around 150. Comes with a Burris Veracity 3-15x50 FFP mounted in DNZ rings. My brother babies his rifles, and this one is no exception. Rifle is located in Scottsdale, AZ.

Asking $1200

If you need more pics or info, message me and I'll pass on his number to you.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Drop to $1150


----------

